# Cost of Living in Doha vs. Dubai



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

I understand that Doha is actually rated as slightly more expensive than Dubai. Is this correct?


For example, would a salary of 30k AED go further in Dubai than the equivalent would in Doha? I understand what this salary represents for a family of 3 (husband, wife, and child) in Dubai, but I don't understand yet what it means in Doha.


----------



## gogsyboy (Nov 12, 2013)

Accommodation used to be dearer but the prices are stabilizing. The biggest issue seems to be the availability of school places.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

To hijack the thread a little, what websites are useful and accurate for checking rent prices?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have worked in both, and from my experience I found Qatar to be around 15% more expensive on average across the board.

That being said, I was last working there in 2012


----------

